
Ask HN: Do you know of any open data sources for food nutrition? - seanpackham
For everyday food items with values for energy, calories, fats, carbs, sugars, fiber, vitamins and minerals.
======
PretzelFisch
you can visit
[https://en.wiki.openfoodfacts.org/Main_Page](https://en.wiki.openfoodfacts.org/Main_Page).
I have been looking into locations for a database of food and barcode
information in prep for next years project of shipping my own fitness/food
tracking app.

------
aledalgrande
Like Calorie King? [https://www.calorieking.com](https://www.calorieking.com)

